
President Clinton’s Daily Schedule for December 2000 · Clinton Digital Library - harokb
https://clinton.presidentiallibraries.us/items/show/12733
======
erhserhdfd
In briefly skimming this, the things that standout to me are:

1\. Almost every single moment is accounted for. There is very little slack or
break times baked into the schedule.

2\. It seems like there is a high percentage of time spent on ceremonial
activities and photo shoots. Perhaps this is to be expected.

3\. It might be an interesting ML project to try to classify time of
presidential schedules and compare how that allocation various across
presidents, during recessions versus expansions, during wartime versus
peacetime, etc.

